# Manual boost controller. where to install it?



## NBS (Jun 9, 2010)

I bought a manual boost controller off Ebay, It came with some instructions on installing it but they are directed at installing it on any turbo car not just 1.8ts, I don't dare start hacking unless some one here could point me to a how-to or explain where i should put it.. I tried to search but couldn't find the direct answer :banghead:


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Alright, some general application info on boost controllers here:
http://www.circuitse7en.net/page26.php

Specific to our cars:

























:thumbup:


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

You can use it in replace of the N75, like I do, or in line with the N75, which basically just has the boost controller controlling N75 spike.

My solenoid for my electronic boost controller shorted this morning, so I'm going back to the N75 until my solenoid arrives :beer:


----------



## NBS (Jun 9, 2010)

My boost controller looks just like the one in the picture. 

What would be pros and cons of replacting n75 with this or having both? I am looking for as low of peaks as possible because stock it seems to peak high and drop a lot. and it seems like if i turn up the holding point of boost i would also be turning the peak up? 

sorry for all these ****ty questions, and Thanks for the link and pics. that gives me some faith that i can get this hunny installed without complete failure haha


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

NBS said:


> My boost controller looks just like the one in the picture.
> 
> What would be pros and cons of replacting n75 with this or having both? I am looking for as low of peaks as possible because stock it seems to peak high and drop a lot. and it seems like if i turn up the holding point of boost i would also be turning the peak up?
> 
> sorry for all these ****ty questions, and Thanks for the link and pics. that gives me some faith that i can get this hunny installed without complete failure haha


I mean I personally like the feel of no N75. Having both might have the smoothest but I haven't personally done that. I find setting the exact spring pressure myself seems to give me a very comfortable boost curve.


----------



## NBS (Jun 9, 2010)

So i just unplug the n75 and just leave the plug loose?


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

No, you can't leave the N75 unplugged electronically. You remove the vacuum connections to it but leave it plugged in and zip-tie it off somewhere out of the way and not against anything that will get hot.


----------



## jeffcoan (Jun 24, 2009)

You leave the N75 plugged in electronically.

But you do not leave it plugged into your turbo inlet pipe. Remove it from your TIP, plug the hole, then just tuck your N75 away.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

jeffcoan said:


> You leave the N75 plugged in electronically.
> 
> But you do not leave it plugged into your turbo inlet pipe. Remove it from your TIP, plug the hole, then just tuck your N75 away.


Well although that is the correct normal installation, you said you have the same solenoid/boost controller as I had pictured right?
The blue piece?
Well I used the third port on that and routed it into the TIP like the N75 was, so it recirculates as oppose to just venting to atmosphere.
Can't hurt you? Right?
Sounds good too :thumbup:


----------



## NBS (Jun 9, 2010)

I unplugged the n75 and it runs fine. i did it before i read this.. so should i plug it back in? also i didnt get the diode hooked up because i cant find the wires. i got my MBC installed and im spiking like 16psi and holding 14-15. but sometimes it drops to like 10psi till i shift then it goes back upto 15... is this limp mode or what?


----------



## NBS (Jun 9, 2010)

holds more boost with the n75 unplugged. is it bad to run without it?


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

NBS said:


> holds more boost with the n75 unplugged. is it bad to run without it?


Not at all :thumbup:


----------



## tk978 (Sep 25, 2009)

So wat do you do with the recirculation/pcv?cap it off?


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

You can cap it off on the turbo inlet pipe, and allow your boost controller to vent to atmosphere. However, as its really easy to, and holds the controller in place very well I just hooked the controller up to recirc/pcv on the turbo inlet pipe.


----------



## NBS (Jun 9, 2010)

seems like you can answer every question i throw out so do you know where the map sensor is haha? i am trying to find were to put the diode. i got the wire diagram but i cant find the wire loom that i need. These engines have a lot of stuff all over them. not like working on old iron.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

NBS said:


> seems like you can answer every question i throw out so do you know where the map sensor is haha? i am trying to find were to put the diode. i got the wire diagram but i cant find the wire loom that i need. These engines have a lot of stuff all over them. not like working on old iron.


looks like:









"then you need to find the map sensor. It will be attached to the intercooler under the throttle body."

location and instructions:
http://www.audiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57086

I personally am chipped, so didn't bother with this mod. I've read alot about it though and in the end just decided I was better off getting chipped with the better fueling maps/timing and don't get limp mode unless I exceed beyond the chipped psi.


----------



## NBS (Jun 9, 2010)

yeah. i definably would rather a chip to but im 18 and don't even have a solid job yet. so 600$ isnt really relistic on my budget haha. I figure i can get a little more bang out of it with the diode and mbc. i got the boost gauge and don't mind tinkering with the car. next i think im going to get DV and maybe up the FPR or injectors. I should be getting a laptop soon and was going to try and use lemmiwicks or whatever its called. :banghead:


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

NBS said:


> yeah. i definably would rather a chip to but im 18 and don't even have a solid job yet. so 600$ isnt really relistic on my budget haha. I figure i can get a little more bang out of it with the diode and mbc. i got the boost gauge and don't mind tinkering with the car. next i think im going to get DV and maybe up the FPR or injectors. I should be getting a laptop soon and was going to try and use lemmiwicks or whatever its called. :banghead:


Alright a little advice. First off, I wouldn't mess with the FPR or Injectors unless you plan on upping the whole fueling system and then you'll need to up the intake system to accommodate a stochiometric a/f ratio so you don't go too rich.

If I were you, I would save up for a chip. It is the MOST bang per dollar. You won't get that much out of upgrading the fueling system without proper tuning anyways.

Read this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2901711
Stock Turbo Tuning Guide

It will point you in the right direction.

I would do:

DV
Chip
Downpipe
Exhaust

Then whatever direction you want to go from there.


----------



## tk978 (Sep 25, 2009)

i have an mbc similar to the 3rd picture u posted,so tha mbc require me to cap off the recirc/pcv on the TIP?


----------



## tk978 (Sep 25, 2009)

surfinsk8r said:


> You can cap it off on the turbo inlet pipe, and allow your boost controller to vent to atmosphere. However, as its really easy to, and holds the controller in place very well I just hooked the controller up to recirc/pcv on the turbo inlet pipe.


do you have a pic of ur mbc installed?


----------

